
AT&T Sues Nashville to Keep Google Fiber at Bay - DiabloD3
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160923/06590635601/att-sues-nashville-to-keep-google-fiber-bay.shtml
======
ocdtrekkie
AT&T is entirely in the legal right here, but Google Fiber fans don't want to
admit it. It should also be highlighted that this law gives Google the right
to cause outages in AT&T's service, if AT&T doesn't cause them themselves or
find a way to mitigate them within 30 days, which is pretty concerning, and a
very tight window, realistically. As someone who relies on my Internet service
(in my case, Comcast), I would be not just annoyed, but outright enraged, if
someone else had the right to tamper with the Comcast equipment that provides
my service, and create outages for me.

